# Best kind of haunted house in your opinion?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

What is the best kind of haunted house in your opinion?




Sorry if there is already a topic like this.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

The ones that are REALLY Haunted!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

You mean my house? lol
But really, my house is haunted...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like haunted houses with a story line and lots of details, things I might notice that other people would miss.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The kind that make adults wet themselves. I know a lady here that gauges her haunt on how many she can get. This year was 28. She's my idol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The kind that leave one feeling creeped out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I kind of like a theme...not too many chainsaws, etc.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I actually prefer haunted hayrides - but I'm a bit of a wuss.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Atmosphere. For me, it's more about the atmosphere and suspense than the startles.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The ones that know to work the crowd. Different haunts get different people going through... The really good haunt can read the crowd and give them whatever it takes to give the maximum entertainment value. So much of the fun you get going through a haunt comes from the reactions of the crowd you're with. That's why I hate going through haunts alone as a "group of one"... I don't get scared by the haunt, I ride the energy of the group. There's Casper fun and Scooby-Doo fun and Disney's Haunted Mansion and House of 1000 Corpses and Texas Chainsaw Massacre atmospheres... the really good haunt figures out what the crowds are responsive to and need to have a good time. Me, I'm an atmosphere hound like CC... I like the buildup better than the "Blammo"... but if I'm mixed in with a jumpy, screamy bunch that goes hysterical every time something jumps out at them, by god keep those chainsaws comin'... I love trying to keep my footing while almost being mowed down by people screaming and fleeing, that kind of adrenaline is infectious


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Well said, Rev.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno, maybe I'm just desensitized by being into all this kinda stuff since my early teenage years. But I haven't been to a haunt that scares me since, well, since I was a teen - and well I'm pushing 40 so whats that say to ya. 

I've had a few "wow thats pretty cool" moments but not many. And I've been through with all different kinds of crowds including the screamers and it really does nothing for me scare or adrenaline wise. 

As for what I like - definitely the creep out factor, good actors who know how to scare without touching the guests or relying on the jump out and scream startles. They have to stay away from all the cliche movie villains and monsters - I don't want to see Frankie, Wolfman, Drac, Freddy, Jason, Michael, Leatherface or any wannabe knock-offs of said characters (ie: no knifes and chainsaws). I don't like slashers, torture, and gore - those don't scare me, they annoy me. There has to be a strong supernatural element to the theme. Clowns? Not scary at all no matter how gruesome they can be made up to be.

Damn I'm picky... Not saying the startle scare doesn't work on me. I can be taken off guard under the right circumstances like anyone else. But I find no entertainment value for myself in that - it's just down right annoying.

The actors have to stay in character no matter what even if their mom or cute frightened little sister is in the group. They also have to involve the guests in the story. Interactivity is important which helps suspend my disbelief.

Unfortunately there's no good haunts like that here in CT since we're such a conservative lot *SIGH* why did I move here again? :googly: 

-TM


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

well said rev - i agree with you that working the crowd is key - along with a good atmosphere - and i also agree with you terrormaster that sometimes the movie characters just dont cut it - it breaks the realism of the haunt which is exactly what we are trying to achieve


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like haunts that are more lighted, at least dimly lit in most places. Not that I'm afraid of the dark (okay... maybe a little), but I just think that its too easy to just have a ton of black maze where people are hidden. I like it when the scares are more thought out and you can see everything, they just use misdirection or other tactics to scare you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bingo, Mike. I hate the dark atmospheres. Too easy to skip decor and just have actors pop out. Instead, light it under mood lighting and make the decor part of the scene!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with Sickie and Mike.
I like different scenes and details to look at. I don't get scared in haunted houses either...it is more just entertainment, which is why I prefer a well lit scene/scenes.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats one thing that i've noticed about looking at all your yard haunts. Since its the main focus, the yard scene look really awsome and have great lighting. In haunted houses, i feel like theres sometimes less emphasis on the scenes because they are distracted by other things (throughput, scares, etc.)


----------

